
Wisconsin Supreme Court justice internment of Japanese over stay-at-home order - mrfusion
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/05/politics/wisconsin-supreme-court-coronavirus-hearing-japanese-american-internment/index.html
======
mrfusion
Note this was back in May.

Interesting quote:

"Could the secretary under this broad delegation of legislative power or
legislative-like power order people out of their homes into centers where are
they are properly social distanced in order to combat the pandemic?" she
asked, adding: "The point of my question is what are the limits,
constitutional or statutory? There have to be some, don't there, counsel?"

